# What Are Lung and Trachea Considered?



## doxieluv (Aug 8, 2011)

So I just ordered some goodies for my two and got some new items. Whole lung and ground gullet/trachea mix because they were o/s of the whole ones. What is lung considered, muscle meat or organ? What about trachea? Is it just more along the lines of a treat? I got the gullet for its anti-inflammatory properties because Colby's paws are still pretty bad. Any benefits to trachea?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Lung is a light organ but it's really weird, spongy like...My dogs don't like it much..Trachea is great for chondroiton properties...I feed tripe/trach often for this purpose. I just ordered some gullet myself and would consider it a good work out chew.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

I read that trachea is high in chondroitin and glucosamine which is great for joints


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I've heard that lung is considered a muscle meat. I have a lot of beef lung and one set of deer lungs at home, haven't given them to mine yet though...

Did you order the gullet from MPC? I gave mine each a whole gullet, and it took them about 20 minutes to work on it, longest workout yet.


----------



## doxieluv (Aug 8, 2011)

thanks 

I'd love to feed a whole gullet. Hopefully they'll be in stock for next month's delivery. Colby makes light work of everything and Rayne takes forever.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I feed ground trachea, thats the way I can get it. One of my dogs had a sport injury and I read that giving him that would help. They like it and eat it?


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

my kids are going through lamb trachea right now. i wish i remembered to have it more regularly. it's chock full of chondroitin...and cartilage and very good for their joints...

lung is not an organ as it does not secrete...my dogs don't like it.....maybe because it's so spongy....

organs are liver, thymus, adrenals, kidneys, spleen, brain, pancreas. i might be forgetting one or two.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

I don't consider lung to be an organ or a muscle meat...whiteleo has a good description of it being a "light organ" 

Here's some nutritional information on beef lung, raw (meant for human information):

Nutrition Facts and Analysis for Beef, variety meats and by-products, lungs, raw

It appears that most of the protein that makes up lung tissue is collagen, which is good for the joints just like trachea.


----------



## JayJayisme (Aug 2, 2009)

I buy whole bison lung, let it thaw partially, slice it thin and dry the slices in the oven at low temp. It makes these really light little wafers. Once dried they keep very well (in the fridge) and I use them as snacks. They are like doggie crackers. My pups love them, more than any other dried meat snacks I make for them.


----------

